# I`m in Tears :( Creation CR630 vinyl cutter Error: LoadLibrary PcutLib.DLL



## kenjin

Hi everyone I`m new to this site but I will be sticking around now I found you.
Well here's my story.. I have been printing Tees for a coupe of years to supplement my income, I really enjoy the creative side of things.
I thought it was time to ditch the old scissors and invest a little money into a vinyl cutter.. so Like a fool instead of going to a reputable dealer, I visit the flea bay. Sure enough they are listed and very cheap too. 
So I am now the not so proud owner of a *Creation CR630*. I was like a kid on Christmas morning when it arrived, until I tried to get the blasted thing to cut.
It took me 2 hours to assemble the stand and as of yet after 3 days I still haven't got it to work. I am going crazy trying get it to work.
I am using FlexiSign software. I called the guy I bought it from. He told me it was definatly my antivirus and firewall. I uninstalled that still didn't work Tried on another 2 laptops same error. Called him again he said that I need a clean install of Windows Vista. So I reinstalled vista on a machine, the exact same error as on XP. It seems that the Production Manager software keeps crashing. I get this popup *error: Error: LoadLibrary PcutLib.DLL* then after I click OK on that I get this popup message: *Handle of OpenUSBDevice equals* *NULL.* 
Sorry about the long post but can anyone shed any light on this for me. I thought that I would just do a design and send it to my plotter from Correl draw... seems not the case..


----------



## theflowerboxx

What driver are you using in Flexi? You should be using the creation CT-630 I believe. Also what version of Flexi is it? I don't know why the guy told you to use Vista, only version 8.5 is vista compatable that I know of. I could be wrong on that. Also I don't believe there is a .dll file required for the creation driver. I could be wrong on that also.


----------



## kenjin

FlexiSign 7.6v2 I ahve just downloaded a trial of SignCutX2 and that isn't working too, plus tried changing usb lead, still nothing


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Hi. This machine as you are no doubt aware, is of Chinese origin. The manufacturers are a company called PCut. You can get technical support from their web site. I have put the link below.

http://www.pcut-cn.com/ehtml/contactus.php?frameid=10000

Hope this helps.


----------



## pshawny

Is that the US Cutter Creation PCUT?

If so, contact Ken. He will help you out.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/kenimes.html


----------



## jamaspea

also if you are using USB try using the serial port adptor. I had a lot of problems with my P Cut, Switched to the serial port and have had no problems since


----------



## theflowerboxx

Do you get the exact error message with Sign Cut or is it siply not cutting? Also is there a dongle with your version of Flexi?


----------



## earl

jamaspea said:


> also if you are using USB try using the serial port adptor. I had a lot of problems with my P Cut, Switched to the serial port and have had no problems since


 usb does seem to give a lot of problems.


----------



## kenjin

i have ordered a usb/serial cable to see if that works otherwise..i`m going to throw it out soon.I wouldn't even sell it on as I wouldn't like to see someone else go through the trouble I have had with it


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Ask anyone that's ever fitted a CIS system if it worked straight away. 

Sometimes even the simplest errors can seem completely overwhelming. You just have to keep plugging away to resolve issues, to get the results you want.

It would seem that there is either a communication, or file issue preventing the machine from operating at the moment. At 'face value', it doesn't seem like the machine itself that is faulty, so don't get tempted to throw it out, till you get some technical assistance confirming what the fault is.

Try contacting the manufacturers on the link I gave you above. Am certain they'll be the best people to advise you.


----------



## earl

hang in there kenjin.when you fix problem you will be as happy with your cutter as i was when i got it working. you will find it is some simple thing.
you gonna have so much fun

regards earl


----------



## kenjin

thanks everyone for all your advice and encouragement. this seems like a great community to be hangin with. I`ll be a regular on here i think


----------



## kenimes

Maybe you spoke to my new tech., Levi. Perhaps you should get me on the phone.

425-481-3555

Ken


----------



## theflowerboxx

Ken I'd say he bought this off of someone else not US Cutter.


----------



## kenimes

I'd still try to assist. Hate to see someone in tears.

=)


----------



## kenjin

theflowerboxx said:


> Ken I'd say he bought this off of someone else not US Cutter.


i did it was from the UK. still not working


----------



## plan b

I had a problem like this and what I did was get rid of the usb cord and driver that was included,, took the driver out and got a usb compatible with microsoft and re installed the new driver ,, end of story,, you have to remember that it is a print driver and has to be selected when you go to cut.


----------



## kenjin

plan b said:


> I had a problem like this and what I did was get rid of the usb cord and driver that was included,, took the driver out and got a usb compatible with microsoft and re installed the new driver ,, end of story,, you have to remember that it is a print driver and has to be selected when you go to cut.



what do you mean 'got a usb compatible with microsoft' a compatable USB what?


----------



## plan b

Sorry for that,, I mean't for windows ,, seems that the chinese usb driver that came with the machine had either errors on it or was just bad,, so I replaced it and had no more problems


----------



## plan b

oh and if you read the post it says cord and driver


----------



## plan b

You know what second thought that was a serial to usb maybe they have changed sorry for not being clear.


----------



## kenjin

plan b said:


> You know what second thought that was a serial to usb maybe they have changed sorry for not being clear.


hi well mine is just usb not serial port.


----------



## tim cutterpros

Dear Kenjin
Sorry that you are having such issues with your cutter. i believe we spoke the other day regarding this issue. Please contact me here directly and I will be happy to assist you 

Kendall Kind
Manager 
Cutterpros.com
888-828-8776 X 225


----------



## BaiCam

I would like to pitch in here if that is ok with you?

The CR630 cutter is not a 'normal' creation model. It does not use COM ports, actual or virtual.

It is a new model that uses a 'pure' USB device so the drivers are not your typical creation drivers.

Even Creation are having trouble understanding how they work!

The missing file needs to be placed into the windows/system32 folder. The cutter should then work.

BUT, then there is a twist in the tale. Creation have, in their wisdom created 2 x CR630 cutters and they use different drivers!

I have the drivers for the small LCD panel type only. I am working on getting the drivers for the other.

If you want to contact me directly I can send you the drivers and instructions.

oh, one last thing, the cutter drivers are NOT printer drivers so it is impossible to 'print' with them. You MUST use Flexisigns Production Suite at this time. Signcut are working on a fix but it is not available yet.


Thanks.


----------



## kenjin

BaiCam said:


> I would like to pitch in here if that is ok with you?
> 
> The CR630 cutter is not a 'normal' creation model. It does not use COM ports, actual or virtual.
> 
> It is a new model that uses a 'pure' USB device so the drivers are not your typical creation drivers.
> 
> Even Creation are having trouble understanding how they work!
> 
> The missing file needs to be placed into the windows/system32 folder. The cutter should then work.
> 
> BUT, then there is a twist in the tale. Creation have, in their wisdom created 2 x CR630 cutters and they use different drivers!
> 
> I have the drivers for the small LCD panel type only. I am working on getting the drivers for the other.
> 
> If you want to contact me directly I can send you the drivers and instructions.
> 
> oh, one last thing, the cutter drivers are NOT printer drivers so it is impossible to 'print' with them. You MUST use Flexisigns Production Suite at this time. Signcut are working on a fix but it is not available yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi yes that's correct its pure USB, do I need to copy the driver files to system32 folder? they are amtel atm6123.sys files which I can't get any info on.

yes mine is the small LCD panel type.

I would love to have a chat with you if you have contact details?

Oh and to make matters worse, I just landed a 350 T shirt contract that i can't for fill until this cutter works or I will have to farm it out


----------



## kenjin

On another note, has anyone else here got the same vinyl cutter has me? and did they have problems with it?


----------



## kenjin

Breaking News, its working and all thanks to BaiCam. he truly is a SuperStar A+++.

Many thanks, and many thanks to everyone who has tried to help me out. I hope I can help out others on here in the future


----------



## COEDS

Thanks for the update. ..... Jb


----------



## kenimes

Great information to know. Creation uses two seperate drivers for the same model, depending on which you got.

Nice find BaiCam!


----------



## CUSTOM UK

Glad you finally got it sorted.

We all want to kick equipment up in the air sometimes, but most things are easily resolved once you sort out what causes the problem.


----------



## rubberducked

kenjin said:


> On another note, has anyone else here got the same vinyl cutter has me? and did they have problems with it?


YES, I'm having the exact same problem. I started out with a full head of hair, but what now hasnt been pulled out, has turned grey!
Please BaiCam can you come to my rescue too


----------



## rubberducked

WOO HOO!
Cutter up and running... like a knight in shining armour, BaiCam came riding to my rescue. Thank you ever so much Colin, you are a total superstar. Next bit of kit I need to buy it will be from www.premiersign.co.uk


----------



## ramin666777

kenjin said:


> Hi everyone I`m new to this site but I will be sticking around now I found you.
> Well here's my story.. I have been printing Tees for a coupe of years to supplement my income, I really enjoy the creative side of things.
> I thought it was time to ditch the old scissors and invest a little money into a vinyl cutter.. so Like a fool instead of going to a reputable dealer, I visit the flea bay. Sure enough they are listed and very cheap too.
> So I am now the not so proud owner of a *Creation CR630*. I was like a kid on Christmas morning when it arrived, until I tried to get the blasted thing to cut.
> It took me 2 hours to assemble the stand and as of yet after 3 days I still haven't got it to work. I am going crazy trying get it to work.
> I am using FlexiSign software. I called the guy I bought it from. He told me it was definatly my antivirus and firewall. I uninstalled that still didn't work Tried on another 2 laptops same error. Called him again he said that I need a clean install of Windows Vista. So I reinstalled vista on a machine, the exact same error as on XP. It seems that the Production Manager software keeps crashing. I get this popup *error: Error: LoadLibrary PcutLib.DLL* then after I click OK on that I get this popup message: *Handle of OpenUSBDevice equals* *NULL.*
> Sorry about the long post but can anyone shed any light on this for me. I thought that I would just do a design and send it to my plotter from Correl draw... seems not the case..


please contact me on 07985532119
open part3 folder on your dvd
copy pcutlib.dll and past c/widows/32system


----------



## kenjin

ramin666777 said:


> please contact me on 07985532119
> open part3 folder on your dvd
> copy pcutlib.dll and past c/widows/32system


I recognize that telephone number, your the guy I bought it off. Now your telling me what to do!! a bit late don't you think...
Anyway it is working and its not a bad cutter for the price, so headaches apart, i`m quite pleased with my purchase overall


----------



## rubberducked

ramin666777 said:


> please contact me on 07985532119
> open part3 folder on your dvd
> copy pcutlib.dll and past c/widows/32system


Ray, you are the same guy who sold me the cutter. You are also the guy who told me to reinstall my operating system. You also assured me it was a problem with my firewall. You then told me it was a problem with my anti-virus software. You also told me it was a problem because I wasnt running a specific version of XP...
Seems like you dont really have a clue what the problem is. If you get in touch I will tell you how BaiCam was able to fix the problem for me in 30 seconds. Ray, dont offer bad advice that just pi$$es people off. Best just to be honest and tell people you dont know what the problem is, but you will try and find out


----------



## BaiCam

You can now download the files from here: http://www.premiersign.co.uk/usb2.zip 

Extract the files, follow the instructions.


----------



## trax

rubberducked said:


> WOO HOO!
> Cutter up and running... like a knight in shining armour, BaiCam came riding to my rescue. Thank you ever so much Colin, you are a total superstar. Next bit of kit I need to buy it will be from www.premiersign.co.uk



hi rubberducked!

I've got the same problem as you described. As it seems that you got it working now, could you please tell me what you've done to get it work?

My Configuration:
creation pcut CR-630 (bought on ebay)
Windows XP Pro SP2
FlexiSign 7.6 (When trying to make a test cut via the production manager, it just seems to stuck .... "Testcut.job cutting ... 0%"

FlexiSign 8.5
I Also get this error when trying to make a testcut:
_ *Error: LoadLibrary PcutLib.DLL* then after I click OK on that I get this popup message: *Handle of OpenUSBDevice equals* *NULL.*_


Thank you very much!

trax


----------



## rubberducked

Hi trax.
You are missing some files, just download the files from BaiCam's previous post and follow the instructions. Simple as that.
Good luck


----------



## trax

rubberducked said:


> Hi trax.
> You are missing some files, just download the files from BaiCam's previous post and follow the instructions. Simple as that.
> Good luck


Hi rubberduck!

Thanks for your reply.
Well...I already did that but that didn't work for me :\ 

But just to get sure I made everything right:
I downloaded the USB2.zip.
- I installed the drivers from the drivers directory (atm6124.inf as new driver in my divice manager for my pcut CR-630)
- I copied both the pmcutter.dll and Creation.scm from the Flexi folder to my installed /Flexi/OutputDrivers folder (overwriting the existing files)

But when it comes to selecting my cutter in the Production Manager, there are only CT models available (I have a CR-630) - and I even can't try one of them, because they is no option for selecting USB as my port - (I can only select COM, LPT, file,...as port)

So... no success till now ;-(

Any further advices? Thanks!!

trax


----------



## BaiCam

where did you put the pcutlib.dll file?


----------



## rubberducked

Hi Trax,
I'm far from an expert and there are lots of people on here with far more knowledge than me on the subjetc, but it sounds like you havent installed the driver for your cutter.
If the driver has been installed correctly you should be able to follow the original installation instructions to setup the cutter in the Production Manager?
Also have you got beyond the PcutLib.dll error?


----------



## BaiCam

download the file again it contains a PCUTCreation.csm file which allows you to select from a greater variety of creation cutters.


----------



## trax

BaiCam said:


> where did you put the pcutlib.dll file?


In a previous post someone mentioned to copy the pcutlib.dll file from the DVD to the c:\windows\system32\ folder. That's it what I did.
Though that solved the error message in FlexiSign 8.5 (pcutlib.dll error), it still didn't work for me. (print job stucks at 0%)



rubberducked said:


> Hi Trax,
> I'm far from an expert and there are lots of people on here with far more knowledge than me on the subjetc, but it sounds like you havent installed the driver for your cutter.


Hm... the cutter (driver) seems to be installed correctly - at least it is listed in the device manager under "usb controllers. (I used the drivers which came with the usb2.zip pack BaiCam posted)



rubberducked said:


> If the driver has been installed correctly you should be able to follow the original installation instructions to setup the cutter in the Production Manager?


Hm... well I did exactly the same as mentioned in the instruction file (flexi.txt):
(1). Unzip Creation.zip and get 2 files: Creation.csm and pmcutter.dll
(2). Copy those 2 files to the OutputDrivers folder under you installed
folder(Flexi or PPS).
(3). Those file will work with Flexi7.5v2/PPSS4.0v2 or later versions.
(4). Models include:
CT-630, CT-900, CT-1200, CT-1500, CTP-800X600, CTP-1200X800.

But afterwards there is no CR-630 in the Production Manager available anymore - just the CT models mentioned above. So I chose the CT-630 as an "alternative", but for this model I can not select USB as my port - it's not listed at all. (but I need USB as port, because my CR-630 is connected via USB).



rubberducked said:


> Also have you got beyond the PcutLib.dll error?


Nope - After copying the pcutlib.dll to the windows/system32/ folder, the pcutlib error disappeared.

thanks,
trax


----------



## BaiCam

download the file again, I have updated the creation driver.


----------



## trax

BaiCam said:


> download the file again, I have updated the creation driver.


Ok thanks BaiCam - I'll try the updated driver in the evening (I am at work right now).

Did you update the driver for the device manager or the driver for the Production Manager?

thank you
trax


----------



## trax

Hi, 

Ok some updates: I got the cutter running now, or to say it in other words, at least it is responsing and does something  - That means after my first cutting input is started, it firstly does nothing at all.
Starting the same cutting input a second time it works, though the print is completely fuzzeled at the beginning.

So I wonder if this is owing to a driver issue or if it's a matter of cutter calibration...anyone knows?

Btw - Currently I use bootcamp / vmware on my macbook to work with the cutter - but of course I would favor using it with my mac OS - so is there a chance to get the cutter work with mac os? (drivers?).

Thanks in advance!

trax


----------



## trax

Yooooooooohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

Cutter up an running!!!!!!!!!
  

Thank you rubberducked!
Thank you BaiCam!



amazing community 

cheers
trax


----------



## rubberducked

Hi Trax, glad you got it up and running, I went a bit quiet as I know nothing about the Mac! All's well that end's well


----------



## tim cutterpros

I hear that signcut x2 works with mac and mac os


----------



## trax

its a mac with mac osx 10.5 running xp sp2 on vmware 2.0 ...


----------



## BaiCam

Signcut does work with MAC's and it works very well, but the current version does not have the drivers for the CR630, but a new version is imminent that will support it!


----------



## tim cutterpros

thanks baicam


----------



## andyiw

BaiCam said:


> download the file again it contains a PCUTCreation.csm file which allows you to select from a greater variety of creation cutters.


Hello Chaps,

I too have got a Creation PCut CR630 cutter, and after some initial teething problems with the USB driver, I've had no real problems with it, but the copy of Artcut that came with it has been useless since day one (the day I installed it the serial number was rejected as it had been 'overinstalled'). 

So, up until now I've been using it in what I assume is a very limited demo mode... and it's very limited!!! (no moving, resizing!). That's been fine for small stuff but it's gone ape at being asked to do a larger sign now.

I've managed to convince a friend of a friend who's packing in his business to let me try his copy of FlexiSign, but I've also come up against the limited list of Creation PCut profiles.

I thought I'd hit the jackpot with the download that BaiCam posted the link to above but it's not working!

Is there any chance of the drivers being put back up again? I've been tearing my hair out with the Artcut software and it would be so nice if I could get Flexi working with it!

Thanks in advance!



Andy


----------



## andyiw

Many thanks to trax for making the file available for me to download!


----------



## andyiw

BaiCam said:


> BUT, then there is a twist in the tale. Creation have, in their wisdom created 2 x CR630 cutters and they use different drivers!
> 
> I have the drivers for the small LCD panel type only. I am working on getting the drivers for the other.
> 
> If you want to contact me directly I can send you the drivers and instructions.


Okay, after getting hold of the file from Trax, I thought I was on the home straight. Not so.

I've now got into work, sat in front of the Vinyl cutter, gone to do a test cut and..... error. Nothing explanatory in production manager, simply 'error'. I can get the machine to work with Artcut, so I think the problem almost certainly lies with the flexi output drivers.

Baicam, you mention that you only have the driver for the small LCD screen model, but I'm not sure which mine is... the visible screen area is 75mm x 45mm on mine. Keypad layout is with the directional arrows to the left of the screen, then 4x2 buttons to the left. Is the file you gave to trax for this model?

I'm now at my wits end with this. I can't cut anything large with artcut, or move/resize/delete/modify anything once it's in artcut. I thought I'd be sorted with Flexi but yet again this flaming cutter has let me down.

Any help is greatly appreciated before I launch this cutter through the window.


----------



## bygsplyff

am joining the group of hairless cutter owners, have spoken to this ray dude a couple of times, who seems very helpful, but as much use as a chocolate firegaurd!
seem to have some kind of isues with windows xp service pack 3, as soon as i update my pc, the cutter stops working, and comes up in device manager as"gps camera detect" have tried some files provided by rubberducked, definately followed all the instructions from the fleabay seller, and still back where i begun!
did manage to remove windows sp3, and had 4 cuts, but as soon as photoshop updated nothing once again!
have fixed the problems with flexisign production manager"runtime error, program c\programfilesflexisign7.6v2\program\app2.exe" "abnormal program termination" this is oweing to some important instruction missing from the installation instructions!!!!
and now got the production manager showing "cutting 0%" but doing sweet fa
any help would be greatly appreciated, seems a bit easier than packing it all up, and sending it back!
or as the previous post said, launching it through the window"knowing this thing it would bounce and hurt me"


----------



## andyiw

bygsplyff said:


> ...and now got the production manager showing "cutting 0%" but doing sweet fa


That's kind of where I'm at currently. If I cancel the job I just get error, but if I ignore it doing nothing it says cutting 0%.

Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## rubberducked

Lads, it seems to me there are some problems running under SP3. Microsoft wont admit to it, nor will pcut so it seems like the only workable solution is to use a pc with XP SP2 installed. I know it's not always practical but a dedicated machine will be worth it in the end. These cutters arent plug & play devices they are pretty complex pieces of kit. What i've done is get it all working on a laptop and I now use that as the 'Cutter PC'.
Would be nice to get it working with SP3. I know it's not the magic fix we all want, but if you are having problems like 'when photoshop updates the cutter stops working' it would seem there may be an issue with photoshop?


----------



## bygsplyff

no genius here! but finally got mine working! installed demo version of signlab 8.0v1, run it once, then it seems to work a treat in 7.6v2, but try running the production manager THEN turning on the machine, sp3 installed, updated, and now going to catch up on the 3 days sleep i lost!


----------



## bygsplyff

well, managed to catch up on 3 hours playing! have now got dual boot setup with xp(updated to sp3 and still working) and vista(no no no to updates, firewall, and anything else)and yes, still cutting fine in both operating systems!
had a bit of a fit on vista earlier, but starting production manger first and then switching on cutter and off we go again!
sorry i can't offer a technical explanation for this, but thanks for the files to try, and just being here!
keep up the good work!


----------



## andyiw

bygsplyff,

Which model of the cutter have you got? Is it the one with the small LCD screen (I believe the body of that is blue) or the larger screen (grey body)??

I've not been able to try an XP SP2 computer yet, but trying not to get my hopes up too much till tomorrow!

I've got a vista computer but I've not got the drivers installed on it but I can't remember the procedure for installing the drivers avoiding the blue screen of death. Any help on that one?


----------



## bygsplyff

is cr 630 with small lcd 2cm x 4cm approx serial number starting 08cr63vc and is black casing on machine in vista is exactly the same as xp, plug it in. wait for it to ask you for the drivers, then point towards disk, but do be warned, if this doesn't come up vista has automatically updated drivers from the net, and sorry to say it, i think you fluffed it! you see, i tried and tried on my moms laprtop, but seens as though some updates were done a while back, it doesn't work!
have now done dual boot, is so much easier with non updated copy of vista, but do still have the odd problem, but do find now, starting up production manager first, making sure firewall is turned off, and THEN swictching on machine works most times!
may the force be with you!
you probably need it!
i worn mine out on this one!


----------



## jge

I made the mistake of buying a PCUT - in the end I gave it away for FREE on the condition that the buyer would NEVER contact me for Tech support, and bought myself a Roland - never a problem since.................


----------



## bygsplyff

ah sorry, case is blue, have opened the curtains after 3 days chugging away on this!
give it away for free? sorry to hear that, the guy i bought it off was basically asking me for help sorting it out? i know, if he wants an invoice for my time? i'd be polishing a new shiney porsche at the mo!
hopefully fingers crossed the factory comes up with a working solution soon, but has anybody dowloaded anything useful off their site? had a poke around and i think we be waiting a while!
if anybody is near birmingham, uk and wants help, let me know! but honestly, be prepared to back everything up and reinstall your pc from scratch! this things definately plug and play! plug it in and you'll be playing for hours to get it working!
must say, jolly impressed when it does something!


----------



## andyiw

Hmmm, I have the large screen type which Baicam said he didn't have the drivers for, so I'm not holding out much hope for this working on SP2 tomorrow.


----------



## jge

*Re: I gave the PCut away for Free*

The guy I gave the cutter to downloaded some software from a Chinese site, and once he figured out the Chinglish, he said it worked pretty well, but every now and then (twice a week) it would freak out and not work at all.

We would then have to uninstall and re-install to get it working again.

In the end, he couldn't handle it anymore and also dumped it.


----------



## andyiw

Well, the jury's verdict is in, and it's not good. I can confirm that if you're unlucky enough to own the dark-grey bodied Pcut Creation vinyl cutter, it ain't going to work with any decent piece of software.... even on XP SP2 with no firewall running.

AVOID THIS CUTTER AT ALL COSTS.

I'm not getting any reply back from the company that sold the cutter to me, although there's no problem specifically with the cutter when used with the supplied software, it's just that the software supplied must not be legit (Artcut) and so defaults into some hideous demo mode.

No reply from the Artcut people in China regarding whether the serial is legit.

Not going to let this one lie - this was a package sold as 'everything you need to get up and running'. How an unsupported cutter with rip-off software is classed as that I've no idea.

Right, back to the tos**r who sold it to me.


----------



## rubberducked

Guys, if you buy it on ebay and it doesnt work, send it back and get your money back. Have to say my machine has been running sweeeet since BaiCam sent me the correct drivers and missing files. Only time it threw a hissy fit was once during a cut I hadnt secured the rollers properly and the vinyl started to slip so I switched the machine off. This threw PM into a tizz and it wouldnt play ball. A swift restart sorted it. Hope i havent just put the scud on myself!


----------



## andyiw

rubberducked,

Which machine have you got? I'm hearing the same thing over again, that with the right drivers and missing files people are getting on top of the problem, however I seem to have the odd machine out here - the creation Pcuts with the blue body seem to work, I'm yet to talk to anyone who has the dark grey bodied machine working with Flexi.

This wasn't bought through Ebay - the seller has an online shop (although they also sell on Ebay) and I believe they're a respected member of cutter suppliers. I've certainly heard a lot of good things said about them, but I've had nothing but trouble from the word go.

I'm not going to name them (yet) as I'm trying not to turn this into a personal vendetta, but I'm wasting hours of work time on this 'package deal' that was supposed to work out of the box!


----------



## rubberducked

Hi Andy,
Mine is the dark grey model it has a small lcd display 3cm wide by 1.5 high. I know there is a different model with a larger LCD screen which seems to give problems. My cutter only has a USB port whereas i know some models also have a serial port. I'm running it on XP with SP2 on a fairly modest laptop and it works well


----------



## andyiw

Yep, I've got the larger screen.

Really wish I'd known that before I was conned into buying it.

At the moment I'm on the verge of just chucking this in the bin. I wouldn't even consider selling it on Ebay as some other poor sod would have the misery of dealing with it.


----------



## bygsplyff

thats it! given up! it's going back! not having this stand on one leg, face mecca after spinning round 3 times to get it work rubbish! WARNING!! running your pc with firewall open, NO xp or vista updates is a bit daft! is the security issues with using a computer for important information, and there being no protection! ok, you can blame windows a bit, but at the end of the day the drivers supplied with the machine are not checked for compatibillity!
IF you bought something on ebay, and it's a bit dodgy you got 45 days to dispute it through paypal, and even if you didn't go speak to your citizens advice bureau, because i think you got a year gaurantee anyway!
So whats the verdict for my next purchase then folks? just avoid anything that has got 630 in the title?
and if anybodies given up with theirs and wants a fair price for it, i'm sure i could have a proper tinker!
i get paid to tinker! 
and there's something wrong if i'm paying to tinker! 
just don't take the screwdriver to anything under warranty anymore!`


----------



## kenimes

Really not sure what the deal is with the CR series of PCuts sold in the UK, but the CTN series that we sell here in the States works fine with Windows or Mac platforms. We also ship them all over the world, and even our international customers are tickled with the performance of a sub-$1000 cutter.

A little patience will go a long ways when dealing with the seller. I am sure they are doing everything they can to find a soultion, and dealing with the Chinese language barrier can be trying. Sounds like a driver conflict issue to me, but I am unfamiliar with the CR series, so.....

We have had Chinese manufactures switch USB chipsets on us, without letting us know, and it would not surprise me if something similar is going on in these cases.

They are great units for the price point (if they are sold for similar amounts in the UK), once you get the drivers installed and the communication established.


----------



## h2q

Halo. I have the same problem. I dont have on my install CD the PCUTLIB.DLL file. Can someone send to me this file? My mail is [email protected] Thanx...
I have a CR1200 (USB only) and Flexi 8.1. on WIN XP


----------



## andyiw

h2q said:


> Halo. I have the same problem. I dont have on my install CD the PCUTLIB.DLL file. Can someone send to me this file? My mail is [email protected] Thanx...
> I have a CR1200 (USB only) and Flexi 8.1. on WIN XP


which cutter have you got? is it the dark blue or the grey bodied one?

I can send you over the files if you've got the dark blue one, but if (like me) you've got the grey one I'm afraid Flexi isn't going to work.


----------



## h2q

Halo. I have a black one. I think, it is a new model of dark blue... Is absolute new, direct from china.
Thank you. My mail iis [email protected]


----------



## andyiw

Okay, I've emailed you the files I've got. Follow the instructions inside and that should get you up and running.... BUT.... I can tell you you are probably wasting your time trying to get this cutter to work with Flexi. I've tried it with FlexiSign v. 8.1 and simply get an error.

If you read back over the now 6 pages of this thread you'll find that only people with the dark blue bodied cutter have successfully got it working with Flexi. Those of us unlucky enough to own a grey model, no matter how new (mine's only three months old now) aren't priviledged enough to have a driver. You will have to use the software that was supplied with the cutter (I got lumbered with a very ill version of Artcut, but I think it's just written badly).

Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## rubberducked

andyiw said:


> Okay, I've emailed you the files I've got. Follow the instructions inside and that should get you up and running.... BUT.... I can tell you you are probably wasting your time trying to get this cutter to work with Flexi. I've tried it with FlexiSign v. 8.1 and simply get an error.
> 
> If you read back over the now 6 pages of this thread you'll find that only people with the dark blue bodied cutter have successfully got it working with Flexi. Those of us unlucky enough to own a grey model, no matter how new (mine's only three months old now) aren't priviledged enough to have a driver. You will have to use the software that was supplied with the cutter (I got lumbered with a very ill version of Artcut, but I think it's just written badly).
> 
> Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


Guys,
I think it is wrong to suggest that 'dark blue' machines are the only ones that you can get to work. Mine is a dark grey model but the defining factor is, it's the small lcd model (the lcd screen is approx 3cm x 1.5). Lets not get too hung up on the colour of the machine as this has little relevance to the actual issues. Therefore to help clarify matters, we have the drivers that will get the 3cm X 1.5cm LCD model running, sadly models with the larger LCD screen dont seem to work.


----------



## simonb

I'm with you. 

I bought a uscutter LaserPoint and am Stuck with not being able to get the eps extension reading properly. And there is no one there to help. 

I feel your pain and hope that we can be up and running eventually. I want to blame the cutter, but I feel more angry with the support at this point, I just want to throw the whole thing out and give up on this life of vinyl cutting. 

I see a lot of people replied to your posts, I will read and see if anything is applicable to me. Why don't sellers of these things make this easier for everyone?


----------



## andyiw

From the earlier posts it seems that the cutters with the larger screens are the dark grey cutters, and the smaller screens are blue. I've not found any exceptions to this rule, and have done a hell of a lot of digging into the difference between the cutters on just about every website possible to try and get mine up and running.

It just seemed easier to refer to them as the blue or grey cutter rather than the larger or small screen, when you'd have to have both alongside each other to make that call, or you have to supply the screen dimensions each time.


----------



## rubberducked

Not a great picture but this is my dark grey cutter with small screen that works 100%

Guys the only reason I make the point is because I found it quite confusing when I was being told that the grey machine would not work. When it seems like the real point is, it's the large LCD machine that does not seem to work, I guess i'm the exception to the rule but I think it's important that if people are going to distinguish between machines, the do so on a unique basis.
Good luck


----------



## buggie pilot

Simon, if you have problems with any USCUTTER machine I'm sure kenimes will chime in soon (excellent support ). I have a p-cut from them. I love it. I set it up and was cutting problem free in 45 minutes. That was 8 months ago, hundreds of feet of vinyl and the only problems were self induced . Visit USCutter Vinyl Cutter and Sign Making Forum - Index The people on the forum are most helpful and almost always someone on (kinda like 24 hr support) 

ps I use signblazer/06 ......... even the free downloadable trial version is complete and working


----------



## andyiw

Sorry rubberducked, i was under the impression from the earlier posts that all the grey cutters had the larger screen.


----------



## simonb

hey thanks for the encouragement. 

I am willing to do anything that it takes to get this thing working. Ken has not responded to my emails or anything. I have read so much great stuff on the forums, but cant say anything good or even acceptable from personal experience

I read a bunch of people saying that they got things working in less than one hour. So far I have likely spent close to 8 hours in time trying to read and figure out what to do and trying different things. 

thanks for the reply anyway. I will research the vinyl cutters forum and see if there is any luck on that forum.


----------



## ramin666777

this is a very high quality machine.
just has been made by creation and it was the first time we sold them so we didnt know any thing regarding the software problem.
now i have all answers for this great machine and if any one needs help please contact me and i will sort it out


----------



## ramin666777

we have two difrent kind of creation pcut at all 1- ct model which has usb transfered maiboard and you have to make sure after instaling ct your com port in device manager and flexi production manager should be the same
2- cr and cs model which is pure usb
if you are going to use old flexi software you wont have driver for it but you can get thoes drivers from your seller then copy them and past into local disc c /program files/flexi.../output drivers
then if you open your flexi production manager then you will have them in your list


----------



## ramin666777

i can help you to run it with flexi8.1v1
you need to add the new drivers into your flxi output drivers


----------



## ramin666777

if you are going to use flexi with creation cr model(blue or blacK) just copy this four files then you should past them in two difrent location
1-local disc c/program files/flexi..../outputdrivers
2-
1-local disc c/program files/flexi..../program

then you are ready to use your flexi gign

----------------------
if you are using xp you have one more copy and past
copy only the last file which is pcutlib.dll and past that into local disc c/windows/system32

------------------------------
the last thing you should know is regarding instaling driver for plotter itself
when you are conecting plotter for first time in to the computer you should make sure you are not conected to internet
if you are conect to internet it will make another problem which i will let you know latter
start to instal the driver and when you see red windows click on continue anyway and finish instalation
after instalation if you want to make sure your cutter instaled corecly then go to device manager double click on universal serial bus controler and you should have creation usb board on the top of the list and that means plotter has been instaled corecly.
-----------------------------------------
the last thing you should know regarding creation pcut cr
if you are conect to internet and you instaled the driver then you will find out your machine has been instaled as gps camera detected com5 when in device manager you click on com and lpt
this is the answer for this problem

this is a new internet problem and i just find out about that last night
1- do not conect your computer to internet first
2-go to your control panel/windows update/change setting
then select never check for update not recomended
after instalation you can turn on your update again
--------
go to devicemanager/com&lpt
left click on gps camera detected com5 and uninstal that completly
now make sure you are not conected to internet because this is the problem
turn on the plotter and conected to computer
then when you are having add new hardware wizard start to instal the driver
please select brows my computer and then click on brows select my computer/dvd drive/cr driver
then instal
after that red massage should be open which you have to click countinue any way and finish the instalation
in the end if you want to make sure you did every thing right go
device manager.universal serial bus controller and open that by double clicking then you should have creation usb board on the top of the list


----------



## ramin666777

i didnt sell this to you but because i sold too many of this great machine i will help you to run that in 2 minutes.
contact me on [email protected] and i will send you all the files you need and remember all erroes is regarding flexisign not plotter itself
this plotter is nes and you should add some files to flexisign and your windows xp as well


----------



## ramin666777

your cutter is a new machine and flexisign is a old software so you dont have crs driver in your flexi and if you choes ct driver it wont works.
contact me i have all eiles you need to run this plotter and yes this great plotter in 2 minutes
[email protected]


----------



## ramin666777

hi
please copy all this files and past in two difrent location
1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7.6v2/outputdrivers
2-
1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7.6v2/program

if you are using xp you have one more copy to past
copy the last file which is pcutlib.dll and past on local disc c/windows/system32
and then you are ready to use as long as you instal the driver for plotter itself corectly


i had 3 difrent flexi and none of them worked with antyviruse and firewall


----------



## ramin666777

you need to copy and past this 4 files in two difrent location
past on
1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7 or 8 /outputdrivers

2-1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7 or 8 /program

if you have xp you have one more copy and past to do

copy the last file which is pcutlib.dll and past it on
local disc c /windows /system32

as long as your antivirus and firewall is not active you are ready to go


----------



## ramin666777

you need to copy and past this 4 files in two difrent location
past on
1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7 or 8 /outputdrivers

2-1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7 or 8 /program

if you have xp you have one more copy and past to do

copy the last file which is pcutlib.dll and past it on
local disc c /windows /system32

as long as your antivirus and firewall is not active you are ready to go


----------



## ramin666777

no you can not use this cutter with mac


----------



## ramin666777

you need to copy and past this 4 files in two difrent location
past on
1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7 or 8 /outputdrivers

2-1-local disc c/program files/flexisign7 or 8 /program

if you have xp you have one more copy and past to do

copy the last file which is pcutlib.dll and past it on
local disc c /windows /system32

as long as your antivirus and firewall is not active you are ready to go


----------



## ramin666777

i can run your plotter with flexisign 8.1v1 in 2 minutes
[email protected]


----------



## andyiw

Again, we're back to the same old question...

Large screen or small screen?

We've all passed round the files for the CR-630 cutter, which has a port called pcutusb (if you choose the ct-630 you will only get standard ports offered to you), however we're yet to hear of any kind of success with the large screen cutter.

If you're talking about the CR-630 with the large screen then nice work Ray - get those drivers posted somewhere! Otherwise thanks for your enthuastic posts... one would have been sufficient.


----------



## ramin666777

They both have the same mainboard
if you have pure usb cr630 then get this files and run your plotter with flexi
contact me on [email protected] and i will send all the files you need
at list try it


----------



## andyiw

Email emailed to you. Like you say, I'll give it a try! Nothing to lose!


----------



## enigmabomb

I've got one of these cutters, I use it on a mac. It works phenomenal. Also, I did tech support for these cutters for a while, and I know them in and out. What it sounds like to me is that you need to get the latest version of the USB driver for the key for flexi. They can be somewhat persnickety.

Here is the link:

ProCut CR-630 HASP Key Drivers

Feel free to message me, I'd be happy to help you anyway I can. Take any advice you get on a message board with a grain of salt.

Josh


----------



## andyiw

Well ray, the drivers you sent me worked!!.... sort of...

Followed the steps, but I think there's something not quite right in the cutter profile... for ever cut it makes it starts from the origin (pen up), moves to the start of the letter, moves back to the origin, then puts the pen down (at the origin) and moves to the start of the letter, cuts the letter then moves back to the origin, and then pen up.

Any ideas? I've looked at the profile file (creation-pcut.csm) but without knowing what each variable is I'm stumped.

We're nearly there... I can feel it! It must be so simple the solution now... at least flexi is talking to the cutter!

----------

Here's the part of the csm file specific to this cutter. Any ideas?...

[CR-630]
01:$9600,n,8,1,$
02:$0,18,$
03:$262,2147746852,33,1,201326592,$ //262
04:$2113994753,20,10,1024,$
05:$36/1800.0,$
06:$36,1800.0,0,0,0,0,$
07:$CR-630$
- //cutting
08:$CreationPCut.dll$
09:$1016.0,0,0,0,8388807,$
10:$OH;$
11:$$
12:$IN;PA;$
13:$SP0;$
14:$PU%ld,%ld;$
15:$$
16:$$
17:$$
18:$$
19:$$
20:$PD%ld,%ld;$
21:$PU%ld,%ld;$
22:$PU;$
23:$PD;$
24:$$
25:$$
26:$$
27:$$
28:$$
29:$$
30:$$
31:$$
32:$$
33:$$
- //engraving
- //printing
300:$SA-PCutUSB,Fil$
- //custom head
= {SP(0,Knife,1,5,1,0,1,0,);}{VS(0,Speed level,1,9,1,0,1,0,);}{FS(0,Force level,1,9,1,0,1,0,);}{AC(0,Acceleration Level,1,9,1,0,1,0,);}
Set 1=(0,1,1)(0,1,5)(0,1,6)(0,1,4)
- //custom end
- //macro
- //comment


----------



## ramin666777

i sent the latest drivers for pcut from flexi 8.5 just copy them and past into your flexis outputdrivers.
i strongly advice to instal fresh windows
this works all the time for me


----------



## andyiw

Not convinced that installing windows is the issue here... I can use the cutter with Artcut (although running it in demo mode is difficult) without this problem. That shows that the driver is working fine, and windows is working fine.

The problem has to be with the output driver profile in Flexi.


----------



## ramin666777

try the new ones i sent to you


----------



## ramin666777

i will ask this quastion from factories rd and let you know tomorrow night uk time


----------



## revizor

Help anyone please... I can't get my cr-630 to work at all. I am not getting an error, but the cutter is not cutting at all. I seem to have communication with the cutter (correct usb com port, etc.) but it will not move or cut. Here is my setup


Windows Vista
Signcut-X2 (downloaded with license and drivers)
darkblue/Black cutter with small lcd screen
When using Signcut, green status bar will sometimes freeze, sometimes appear and flash uickly as if job was sent to cutter, but nothing ever happens. I never receive an error of anykind.

Can anyone help before I start considering returning this unit? Has anyone else experienced the same as me? All help is appreciated.


----------



## enigmabomb

You need to reinstall or install the drivers it sounds like. Go here

Virtual COM Port Drivers

Josh


----------



## revizor

Everytime that I uninstall the drivers, VISTA searches and states that I have the most up-to-date drivers for this device. 

More info...

When I hold the carriage limit swtich in (as if the carriage was to the extreme right), the Signcut status bar incremements sometime to roughly 95% compeltion, and then just hangs there - no carriage movement.
When the carriage is mid-position, the status bar quickly flashes green as if it has completed sending the job to the cutter, but no movement from the cutter at all
Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## enigmabomb

1) DONT HOLD THAT SWITCH IN. It will make the cutter think a fault has occurred. If the carriage is against it, the cutter will not boot.
2) Check your Baud setting in sign cut vs. the Baud setting on the cutter

Check out these steps also:

Cheap Vinyl Cutters Blog Archive How to Setup Your CR-630 or CR-1200 by ProCut


----------



## ramin666777

where did you get your cr
if you got it from procut it is a transfered usb.
in total we have to cr model
1-cr with transfered usb main board which is the same as ct model but difrent body

2-cr with pure usb main board

to find out do not conect the plotter to computer and turn it on then tell me what do you have on lcd display

then i let you know what to do


----------



## ramin666777

hi
i just talked to factory and they want a photo of your main board.
send that to me email
my last quastion is are you able to run the plotter with artcut and do any thing you want


----------



## revizor

I was only holding in the switch to trouble-shoot and determine different behaviors of the cutter setup. I have contacted USCUTTERS customer service, but they have not yet been able to determine the root of the problem. 

I am truly ready to chuck this unit. Setup should not take this long. If anyone else has ideas, I would appreciate them.


----------



## andyiw

SUCCESS!!!!

After much trial and error editing of the cutter profile I've managed to fix the csm file sent to me by Ray so that it works with the cutter. It now works fine, and even cuts without the need to mirror the output!!

Only one slight bug, which is after the job has finished, Production Manager crashes out and asks to send a report to microsoft. This has happened all the way through since I got the cutter to start talking to flexi, so it's nothing I've done, and presumably will be associated with the .dll files I'm now having to use.

   

When you restart the production manager the previous job is sat in the queue as if you'd never even cut it. You can delete it easily, but it would be nice to try and get rid of this error in the first place.


----------



## ramin666777

uscutters creation are not cr model
1-if you have problem with swich you should check the conections to swich some times they will be dislocated in transit
inatal the driver for cutter itself and then in device manager find out which com is that
instal the signblazer trail
choes pcut ct630
select the same com as your device manager(if your com port in device manager for this cutter is 3 then you should choese com 3 when you are instaling the software.


----------



## bygsplyff

Ah i see the famous ray lives on! if you ever need a good deal on wooden legs, parrots, or graphics for your galleon? give me a shout! i'd sure love to help!
well after dealings with the affore mentioned i got some research done, bought a rabbit, sent my piece of pirate junk back to ray, and have never looked back! 
i said this in an earlier post but, RUNNING YOUR COMPUTER WITH NO WINDOWS UPDATES OR FIREWALL IS AS STUPID AS TRUSTING AN EBAY SELLER TO POST SOMETHING YOU WON FAIRLY!!!!! yes, ray, you know who you are!!!
honestly, running some cracked software, with files copied from here to there, and then reading my own quick fix word for word posted on here by a seller shows how this guy operates!
as of yet, if you don't have some working legitimate answer from your ebay seller(be lucky it turned up, i won my first for £102, and yeah, this dude said he took it to the post office!)(postie pat must have knicked it? 4ft long & 29kilos?)
i urge you to send back your creation, report the seller to ebay, get full refund!(yes i did)and get yourself looking for a rabbit!(cheaper&better)
ONE LAST RANT:the only kind of crack this guy seems to know about, is the kind he's been puffing away on!!
yours, a smiley happy rabbit owner!


----------



## andyiw

Adam, as has been said time and time again on here you have to take people's advice on here with a pinch of salt. If someone tells you to wipe your computer, disable your antivirus and firewall, alarm bells must ring at some point?

If they asked you to unlock your front door and back door and leave them both wide open when you went out, would you?

Ray also offered me the standard piece of advice of wipe your computer, etc, etc. which I promptly ignored, however he did have the missing driver file I needed, but something still wasn't right. Again, suggestion to wipe my computer, etc, etc. (ignored again) where I took it upon myself to sort out the cutter output profile file.

Ray seems to be in a slightly better position than most of us in that he's able to deal with the factory difrect, which is more than even the people selling us these seem to be able to do. Where he falls down is a big lack of knowledge about windows, hence his solution is to wipe the machine.

I won't say mine is working faultlessly (well the cutter is, but there's still a niggle where part of flexi keeps crashing at the end of the job) but at the end of the day this is a value cutter, and although I had hoped for slightly more support from the retailer and manufacturer direct, you can't expect this thing to climb out of a box and go without any hassle. This cutter is a lot cheaper than many of the 'brand name' versions available - there has to be a compromise somewhere.

If anyone needs the files for this cutter, pm me and I'll email them to you. It may take a few attempts as I've got a few different versions now, and I only know one that worked for me. Also have the files to make the cutter work with flexi.


----------



## ramin666777

adam you are talking too much and i am not going to replay you any more.
first i didnt sell plotter to this pepole.
secend i know very good how to run the chinies plotters but yes i am not good regarding computers.
there is a lots of issues regarding windows which maybo make you problem but there is nothing to do with plotter itself.
adam you tried to took advantage of me but i didnt allow you to do that and in the end cost me a negetive but at list my other buyers feedback shows you are wrong.
andy i dont know your plotter is new or not is it faulty or not but at list try your plotter with other computer and see do you have the same problem
or you can get original pcut flexi starter 8.5 with donget from me for 80 usd .
i can help any one has pcut around the world and as long as it is regarding the setup but if you have problem regarding windows or etc sorry i cant
i do have a main part such as mainboard power suply and if any one needs that please contact me

in about two months in uk we will have creation pcut cs model with 1200mm per secend speed and 700g force with laser regestration eye for contour cutting


----------



## bygsplyff

all said and done, the rabbit didn't climb out the box, but this problem with flexi chucking your work half way through is something to do with the production manager i think not windows/firewall/where you got it from? 
don't know if i've just been lucky with my new plotter or what, but it keeps on cutting and cutting!
if you was talking about lost profits or anything the like i would have been upto manchester myself getting this thing sorted, but fortunately i got time on my hands at the mo, and certainly know who i'm getting my next plotter from, and no, it doesn't live in a hutch or eat lettuce, but it is called a rabbit, and i'm very happy about it!
as the ryan air moto goes, if you pay nothing, expect nothing i suppose!
well the rabbit was much cheaper than rays, and works! not bad after expecting arseache!


----------



## digital

Hy
I have a problem with my Creation cr-630 vinyl cutter plotter. I have windows xp sp2. I use Flexisign pro7.6v2. I starting a test cut, than te computer write a massage:
Runtime error! 
Program:c:/program files/Flexisign pro7.6v2/Program/App2.exe
Abnormal program termination

The plotter not working, and i dont no why.
Please help.


----------



## digital

Hy
I have a problem with my Creation cr-630 vinyl cutter plotter. I have windows xp sp2. I use Flexisign pro7.6v2. I starting a test cut, than te computer write a massage:
Runtime error! 
Program:c:/program files/Flexisign pro7.6v2/Program/App2.exe
Abnormal program termination

The plotter not working, and i dont no why.
Please help.


----------



## ramin666777

let me have your email so i can send the files and instruction you need

1-did you instal the driver for plotter itself first
make sure you are not conect to internet.
2-make sure you make exception for flexi7.6v2 in windows fire wall
3-disable your anti virus befor instaling the flexi and after instalation you can use it again


----------



## andyiw

I still get this message on about 1 in 10 jobs, with the files from Ray. Not sure what the problem is though, I'm using Flexi 8.1.1, CA antivirus, no firewall as I'm behind a hardware firewall.


----------



## ramin666777

Andy i have flexi 7.6v2 and flexi 8.1v1 with xp pack2 and they both works fine.
Your problem is not regardind plotter itself or flexi.
This is regarding your windows as i said befor.
Recently i learned you can mak exception on your firwall and i asked flexilpcut regarding the antivirus and they told me anti viruse should be swich off when you instal the flexi and after instalation you can turn it on

why you dont try with other pc


----------



## digital

Hy Ray.
It is my e-mail: [email protected]
You can send the files and instruction i need.
Thanx so much.
Digital


----------



## digital

Sorry, but i have one more problem. The cutter working with the Production manager-Test cut, but if i send any -.plt, -.prt files, the manager write on the status bar: WRITE PORT ERROR.
What is the problem?


----------



## ramin666777

we have two cr
1-pure usb
2-transfered usb
i have to know which one you have
do not conect the plotter to computer and turn it on then let me know what says on lcd display


----------



## digital

I have pure usb.
win xp sp2
do not connect the plotter to computer and turn it on, the lcd display is empty.


----------



## digital

The usb cable no connected to cutter, on lcd: first: creation cr 630, than: x0.00 y0.00


----------



## ramin666777

1-may be display is faulty
2-may be some conection lost between lcd and main board
3-or even your main board has problem

this is nothing to do with driver or software and you should contact your seller for warantee on part
if you are in uk you can buy them from us
but first open the end cap and bottom tray which main board is attached to that and make sure all conection are in order

when you have nothing on display that means to me mainboard or maybe display.

the last thing you should check for me is
go to device manager
open universal serial bus controler
turn on the plotter and make sure is conect then you should have
creation usb board
in the list if you dont have it that means you should fix the plotter


----------



## BaiCam

I now have a fix for the large LCD CR-630 using flexisign. To receive the fix you will have to purchase the cr630 fix from my website because a certain person that is just a box shifter is stealing my fixes and passing them on as his own.


----------



## ramin666777

i dont know who you are talking about baicam but i am sole agent and Distributor of  creation pcut in uk and we get all the files and info from factory.
any one needs help or driver regarding creation pcut cr630 in uk can ask us for free 
cr model is a new model but now we have all answers for that and advice or any file regarding this model would be free from us
we would like to inform every one in uk and eu and say in 45 days time all our creation ct and cr models come with laser regestration eye and you can do contour cutting as well


----------



## digital

i am not talking with baicam. I talking with you. And i follow what you say. This is the linecod of my plotter: PCUT 08CR63C030. I have more idea, another cutting program: casmate pro.


----------



## ramin666777

sorry my last email was for bicam not you.
i think i did replay to you and as far as i find out your problem is not regarding software and it has to do something with your hardware.
if the plotter is on and you do not have any thing on display then you should have problem aith motherboar or display or if your fan is not working maybe you need a power suply.
you should contact your seller and use your warantee on part
if you are in uk you can contact us for repair even if you didnt buy from us.
we will charge you very good price


----------



## viniboy

Hi all. I am new and got directed to this forum/thread a week or so ago. I have been having the very same problem. I was using artcut but after remote support from the guy I got the cutter from he decided that the software was faulty. Since then I have tried to use Flexi and it seems OK up until I try to cut. the manager says that Pcutlib.dll is missing and then shuts the program down? Can anyone direct me to somewhere that I can get this file? The link posted earlier on this thread is gone now.

Many thanks vini


----------



## ramin666777

let me know your email.
i will send it out to you.
you must have xp.


----------



## digital

Hi Ray!

I will thinking about the things you've written. But I don't understand why the cutter works only with the testcut file (this is a ".job" file),and doesn't work with other files (".plt, .prt").
Thanks for your help.
digital


----------



## Signgal

Hi all I have been reading through all of these posts. I am having the same problem error load library pcutlib.dll then handle of open usb device equals null. I need to cut a job today and cannot I am running flexisign 8.1v1 and my cutter is the cr630. Can someone please help me I am going bald too and it isn't a good look for a woman.


----------



## ramin666777

any one needs the driver for cr630 pure usb can contact me on [email protected] and i will send the driver for flexisign free free .
i am sure with this files you can run your plotter with flexi sign but there is a lots of problem with flexi which is regarding your windows.
i am not computer adviser but this is what i do all the time
1-befor instaling flexisign make sure you disable your anty viruse.
2-there is some real problem with norton and it wont allow flexi to work and i do not know why
3-if you are instaling cr630 make sure you are not conect to internet and after instaling the driver for plotter it self you should have it on
devicemanager/universal serial bus controler/creation usb board
4-so if you have cration usb board in the list and your display shows on line then that means your driver for cutter has been instaled corectly.and then if you do not have any problem with your windows after adding some files to production manager and windows you are able to run your cuter easily.
we are sole agent for creation pcut in uk and we are happy to help any one regarding pcut


----------



## viniboy

ramin666777 said:


> let me know your email.
> i will send it out to you.
> you must have xp.



Thanks mate I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Signgal

Thank you I have sent you an email.
Melissa


----------



## Mike_uk

Hi everyone!

Im new to forums as you can see.
My story,
Wanted to start tshirt slogan site, bought vinyl cutter as im just doing words so its perfect, and a heat press.

However, when installing my 630 (big one with the small lcd the one also pictured acouple of pages ago) and im getting a different prob.

Ive installed everything and when I click cut it goes to production manager and it actualy says cutting in production manager, goes to 100% and then disapears, but nothing happens on my cutter just says online.

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike_uk

Detailed info on my problem.

Installed driver
Open production manager, then turn on 630, 630 says ver4.3 and some number count up fast then it says online
open Flecsign-pro 7.6v2
type something in,
click cut
in the top left it brings up the right com port
click send
then top it says
name.job status then the % goes up
on production manager it does the same
So all looks good
however my cutter does nothing and just says online.
Im using xp
Install with no virus or firewall

Do I need to install the files you guys are talking about?
Or am I not doing something?
Please can someone help, like the topic says 'I am about to cry!'
Thanks
Mike


----------



## cchampsports

Here's my issue on my Creation ct630
First I was looking for the serial number and it is hand written! Think that will be a problem at some point in time.
Anyway maybe this will be a more simple problem to fix than many others. I bought this thing without any software. Sooo what software should I get and where? I just want to make sure this machine works before investing/wasting anymore cash. I have the machine with serial ports. No USB here. Hopefully I won't have any of these driver/ other issues
Thanks for any direction
Chris


----------



## ramin666777

any plotter with serial conection does not need any driver
get any sign making software
conected via rs232
make sure in your software com port set on com1 (normaly serial is cominication port com 1)
and then you should choes driver in your software which is cration pcut ct630
we will have original pcut flexistarter8.5 after 8 days on ebay
or you can get artcut which is a baisic software


----------



## ramin666777

contact me on [email protected]

you need to add some files to flexisign7.6v2 plus you should add 1 file to windows/system32


----------



## Mike_uk

ramin666777 said:


> contact me on [email protected]
> 
> you need to add some files to flexisign7.6v2 plus you should add 1 file to windows/system32


 

You want me to contact you or the other guy?

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## ramin666777

i am sending the file now if you didnt get then contact me for files and instruction


----------



## Mike_uk

ramin666777 said:


> i am sending the file now if you didnt get then contact me for files and instruction


havent recieved anything
Can you send files to
[email protected]

Please

Thanks!


----------



## Signgal

Thank you Ray, I received them.


----------



## digital

trax said:


> Hi rubberduck!
> 
> Hi
> Send me the USB2.zip. please. I try it. I have cr-630, Win xp sp2, flexi 7.6.
> My e-mail: [email protected].
> Thanx
> Digital


----------



## Googlewak

Sorry to bump an old thread, but im getting the same problem as the original poster where after sending something to be cut I get this popup *error: Error: LoadLibrary PcutLib.DLL* then after I click OK on that I get this popup message: *Handle of OpenUSBDevice equals* *NULL* and the production manager crashes. 

My machine is Windows XP sp3 and I'm running Flexi 8.5 using a Creation CR630 usb black with the small screen, if anyone has the files that I need to past in the extra folder or any fixes etc I'd be very gratefull.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## mike_m_uk

Hi all,

I'm looking into purchasing one of these cutters. I've read through this thread and have noticed a couple of people saying they've had success using this machine with Macs. I use a Mac and was wondering how easy it is to set-up and what software is best to use?

Thanks!

P.S. If it makes any difference I'm looking at buying what I think is the "small screen" version that was pictured earlier (this one: CREATION PCUT CT630CRAFT VINYL CUTTER PLOTTER +SIGNCUT on eBay, also, Vinyl Cutters, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 26-Feb-09 11:00:00 GMT))


----------



## kenimes

mike_m_uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking into purchasing one of these cutters. I've read through this thread and have noticed a couple of people saying they've had success using this machine with Macs. I use a Mac and was wondering how easy it is to set-up and what software is best to use?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. If it makes any difference I'm looking at buying what I think is the "small screen" version that was pictured earlier (this one: CREATION PCUT CT630CRAFT VINYL CUTTER PLOTTER +SIGNCUT on eBay, also, Vinyl Cutters, Printing Graphic Arts, Business, Office Industrial (end time 26-Feb-09 11:00:00 GMT))


 
Setting the PCut up on a Mac just requires loading the correct USB drivers for your Mac- based on whether it is Power PC or Intel chipset. Once the correct Mac USB drivers are loaded, you will be able to select that connection method in the cutting software. 

SignCut X2 for Mac or Flexi Starter fr Mac are the two cutting programs I would recommend.


----------



## mike_m_uk

kenimes said:


> Setting the PCut up on a Mac just requires loading the correct USB drivers for your Mac- based on whether it is Power PC or Intel chipset. Once the correct Mac USB drivers are loaded, you will be able to select that connection method in the cutting software.
> 
> SignCut X2 for Mac or Flexi Starter fr Mac are the two cutting programs I would recommend.


Thanks for the reply Ken, that's good to know! 

Have you used a PCut with a Mac before? Do you happen to know where I'd be able to get hold of the drivers?

Cheers for the software recommendations, I'll check them out!


----------



## mmgreeneyes69

well trust me when you get it working it will be worth the tears i have had my cr630 for over a yr and i have done plenty.


----------



## ronny

I have the same problem, "Error: LoadLibrary PcutLib.DLL" can someone help me, I really need the files to run my CR1200 using Flexi 8.1 on WInXP SP3. My cutter uses pure USB interface. thanks in advance.


----------



## ronny

Nevermind, I already got the files from 1 of my source and now my cutter is already running. thanks to you guys anyway.


----------



## kdot27

dose any one have any advice. i'm getting the same error with my laser point and i'm using flexi 8.5 please help


----------



## raldnor

Hi fellow-cutters,

Half a year ago I bought a PCUT CR630 (from aaacut) and it worked perfectly on my old xp system.
Now I switched to Vista 64 and I cannot get the cutter to work. 
The cutter is an USB only version, and it seems to use a driver from 'Atmel' to interface with the pcutlib.dll. So I guess I'll need to find a 64-bit version of the Atmel driver. Has anyone of you got this cutter to work in Vista 64?

Thanks a lot!

Peter.


----------



## bernardb20001

Hey

can anyone list the software and drivers i need to run the cutter on mac 10.5. + where to download?

Any open source software that could help?

cheers B


----------



## jimmibanke

hi there... i too have the exact same problem

Creation CR630 vinyl cutter Error: LoadLibrary PcutLib.DLL 

i have read all the reply`s and tryed the link`s provided.. but it still dosn`t work.. its like moving a mountain to makes this works........

anyone please help me and the others..... i run XP sp2 and have the cr630

seem that we need a opdated dll file or something like that to make this works....

my mail is [email protected] hope to hear from you...

cheers from denmark


----------



## digital

I have seral adaptor, but I dont no what can I do. How you make it?


----------



## digital

raldnor said:


> Hi fellow-cutters,
> 
> Half a year ago I bought a PCUT CR630 (from aaacut) and it worked perfectly on my old xp system.
> Now I switched to Vista 64 and I cannot get the cutter to work.
> The cutter is an USB only version, and it seems to use a driver from 'Atmel' to interface with the pcutlib.dll. So I guess I'll need to find a 64-bit version of the Atmel driver. Has anyone of you got this cutter to work in Vista 64?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Peter.


Peter. I think, you need to find a 64-bit version of the Atmel driver. 
Please write me, how you intall your cr 630, becouse I have a same cutter, and I can not to start it one years ago on xp sp2. Please write everything step by step. Send me please your driver as well. My e-mail: [email protected] . Thank you.


----------



## ArtisticBlitz

Wow, at least I don't feel alone in my frustrations anymore! I just assembled my new CR-1200 with Flexi 8.5 - same situation with the error codes upon trying to plot anything. I have read through the entire thread and it looks like it could be a number of variables causing the issue! If anyone feels like throwing simple troubleshooting tips my way, I would be grateful. I have never experienced so many issues in trying to get a plotter to run!


----------



## ronny

Ok to help all who has problems with thier PCUT CR1200 here are the files that you need. i have compiled it into a zip file and I also included instructions on where to put them. enjoy!

Pls don't forget to press THANKS button.


----------



## ArtisticBlitz

THANK YOU!...for taking the time to put that together. (I am so bad at this stuff). 
one quick question - what was I suppose to do in instruction 3 (when you said the driver for usb is in "usb driver cr1200" folder - do i need to install the usb drivers somewhere to replace what I have?)

Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## ronny

ArtisticBlitz said:


> THANK YOU!...for taking the time to put that together. (I am so bad at this stuff).
> one quick question - what was I suppose to do in instruction 3 (when you said the driver for usb is in "usb driver cr1200" folder - do i need to install the usb drivers somewhere to replace what I have?)
> 
> Sorry to be a pain!


Windows will show "found new hardware" dialog when you plug in the usb cable and turn on the cutter. so you just have to point to windows where the usb driver folder is and windows will automatically install the USB driver.


----------



## ArtisticBlitz

WELL, IT TOOK TWO WEEKS, BUT I FINALLY GOT IT RUNNING. I AM NOT SURE WHAT THE EXACT PROBLEM WAS. (MAYBE IN MY FLEXI 8.5??) I INSTALLED ALL FILES THAT GOT RID OF ERROR MESSAGES, BUT THEN I GOT A C++ ERROR. I ENDED UP BUYING A FLEXI STARTER 8.6 OFF EBAY FOR A HUNDRED BUCKS. GREAT DEAL! IT DOESN'T HAVE ALL THE FEATURES AS PRO OR OTHER VERSIONS, BUT IT COMES WITH A DONGLE AND GOT THE PLOTTER ROLLING IMMEDIATELY. I THINK IT'S A FAIR ALTERNATIVE.


----------



## spooky

Hi im new in here but i have been and still am in the same trouble. My artcut says overinstalled the corel drivers that i have managed to install are very eratic and the output is awfull. Can i please have a copy of the flexisign drivers from trax as this is starting to make me lose sleep. I also have a foison c24 and this with flexisign are great but this ct630 has the optical thing on it so id like to get that to work.


----------



## lalo_mx

enigmabomb said:


> I've got one of these cutters, I use it on a mac. It works phenomenal. Also, I did tech support for these cutters for a while, and I know them in and out. What it sounds like to me is that you need to get the latest version of the USB driver for the key for flexi. They can be somewhat persnickety.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ProCut CR-630 HASP Key Drivers
> 
> Feel free to message me, I'd be happy to help you anyway I can. Take any advice you get on a message board with a grain of salt.
> 
> Josh



Hi enigmabomb. Im new in this forum and total noob in cutting plotters. 

Ive got a pcut cr630 and it looks that you have one of these running on mac os x. I would like to know how use it in mac.

I guess i need proper drivers and software, ive got signcut but it cant communicate to the plotter. Ive been searching the net for the drivers with no luck. Please help me,

Thanx


----------



## mfs_bg

Hi Ray,

I just bought cr630 and have problem. Hope you can send me the file include pcutlib.dll or anyone who had this file. please send to me. my email [email protected].

Thank you,


----------



## spot 1

flexi has a download available for vista 64 - you should be able to find it at sai website., I dowloaded it from signwarehouse.com


----------



## mfs_bg

Hi all,

I'm still waiting for usb driver. My problem is i need to install usb driver every time i'm succeed cut it once. Seems that problem with the usb driver. I'm using cr630 and using cr1200 driver that given in this thread. Hope can assist me with this problem.

Thank you,


----------



## mirammyink

i no this is a old post now but i have exactly the same cutter as you pictured but cant get mine to cut
its registered in the device manager creation usb cut as a device int displays its online but i must be missing that one file u keep talking about could u please send me this missing file thank you so much
ian


----------



## signdiva

I hope folks are still following this thread as we really need some help with our new cutter.

If I can get this cutter working by the time he gets home from work, I will be eternally grateful!

We have the Creation PCut CR1200 model.

It is USB only.

We only have Windows 7 running on our computers so my husband installed XP as a virtual machine on his machine. Does anyone know if they cutter will run from a virtual machine? Has anyone tried it?

So the seller sent him the most recent drivers and he installed the drivers and followed the other instructions from the manual.

He has 2 different cutting software installed. SBE and Flexi 8.5

I go up to the top window and it has action, usb, ctrl alt del

So I select ommunication device attach

Then the found new hardware comes up and i say ok to find the drivers.

It comes up with 3 choices

oem5.inf
oem8.inf
atm6124.inf

Im going to select atm6124.inf


it says insert disk and click ok

it is already installed by why does it keep asking me to install it again?

I open up SBE and can't get my image to import so I open up FS8.5 and there is my image and i send the job to the cutter and it just says Cutting 0% and not diddly squat is happening.

Can anyone please help us out with this?

Thank you!


----------



## plan b

Take a look at your printer devices and see if your cutter is listed in your print drivers


----------



## signdiva

plan b said:


> Take a look at your printer devices and see if your cutter is listed in your print drivers


Ok Im in the Device manager and it says

Creation USB board under the USB controller section


----------



## plan b

in your program in file in the menu bar see if it says print image or send to printer or what ever it may say just push that like you are going to print a document and see if it sends data to your cutter


----------



## signdiva

From the File Menu it has Cut/Plot and Print

I selected cut/plot and it says cutting 0%

when I select print, it asks me if I want to install a printer

This is flexi8.5


----------



## signdiva

I looked at the cutter window and it says initializing USB


----------



## plan b

install the creation as a printer if it comes up in the box of available printers


----------



## signdiva

It wasn't listed as a printer. I put it in as generic but nothing.

Cutter still saying initializing USB


----------



## plan b

sounds as if you may have the wrong driver,,, i would get in contact with your dealer as that is all I can think of to do for you Sorry


----------



## signdiva

Here is another clue. I got the image imported to SBE and then cut and it gives an error 

Can not open the output device. Error initialing cutter


----------



## signdiva

Thanks for your help.

I will contact them to get another one.


----------



## signdiva

How do I uninstall all the pcut drivers so I can start over? 
Thanks


----------



## Fidel

This is a repeated problem all asked all over the internet if you search for CR630.
Read the manual!!
If you had read it, you would know that you turn on the cutter, connect via USB. The "Found new hardware" popup will open. Then you chose the install from a location (CD or download directory) and find the CR630 file and install.
*What you install is the so-called "Creation USB board" not a printer, not a cutter.*
The further settings depend on which sofware you have. Foe example, I have SignCut, which guides me through the cutter setup after first installation.
All I have to choose is Creation CR630 and change the port from COM1 to the above stated Creation Port.

I just installed a new PC for the cutter last week, this was my second time installing it and from plug-in to cutting, it took me about 5 minutes.

Edit: just noticed the last page.
When you turn on or plug in the cutter, do you hear the usual windows du-dum sound?
Either you have a connection problem (cable?) or the settings are wrong in the software.


----------



## signdiva

Well we got it working for one cut and then it just stopped working.

What we did to solve the problem was t reinstall XP and Flexisign and then it worked.

Then we tried to cut again and it crashed several times and then it gave a runtime C++ error. We cleared the preferences and that went away. Then we tried to cut and the program manager would just say cutting 0% for the job and just sit there not doing squat

So why on earth would it work for one cut and now not work anymore?

BTW this is a CR1200 USB only model


----------



## plan b

Why don't you try a serial to usb adapter,, you will have to use a better one like Belkin or keyspan


----------



## signdiva

I think we might try that. The USB just seems unstable. I'll update how we go in the morning. Hopefully others will be helped with this thread as much as we have been. Cheerio


----------



## plan b

Remember you will have to pick a com port and not usb on set up,, and if that fails just get sign cut pro


----------



## signdiva

Thanks again. It is working again but have no idea why. We are trying to reset the origin and it says to press the origin button on the panel but there is no origin button

We are reading through the manual


----------



## signdiva

Well Mr Diva stayed up until 2am working on the cutter and he got it working. I woke up with Super Mario on my face.

Turns out part of the manual is just wrong.

There is no origin button on our model. He was trying to set it assuming it goes left to right but it goes right to left. Well of course it does, it is Chinese! 

So I get up and he is out there weeding a dozen or so Hello Kitties. 

Life is good again at the diva household.


----------



## chris wright

hi..i have tried numorous times to have the sfotware installed (might have been by yourself) it just keeps crashing and the appstarter shortcut dissapears from the desktop. i have uninstalled about 60 times and now the CR-630 is saying "ini usb?" on the led display! its a real shame as i love this machine when it worked. some assistance if at all possible would be great..and would keep me out of the bottle of wine shouting my name in the fridge!! :0)


----------



## BaiCam

Hi Chris,

I can maybe try again this weekend, email me then.

Regards

Colin.





chris wright said:


> hi..i have tried numorous times to have the sfotware installed (might have been by yourself) it just keeps crashing and the appstarter shortcut dissapears from the desktop. i have uninstalled about 60 times and now the CR-630 is saying "ini usb?" on the led display! its a real shame as i love this machine when it worked. some assistance if at all possible would be great..and would keep me out of the bottle of wine shouting my name in the fridge!! :0)


----------



## chris wright

hi Colin. sorry for not contacting you directly but i thought i would try and figure how to do it myself due to lack of funds. i still owe you £30.00 for your last time spent which i will send this week. your help though would be much appreciated if you could help me. thanks colin
chris


----------



## chris wright

Hi Colin, i think i have sorted the program side of it..all i need now is the correct driver to place into windows\system32 etc etc..maybe i could try do it if you could mail it to me to save you some time?

thanks colin.

chris


----------



## chris wright

Hi Colin. i have tried and tried to get this thing working with no luck. Would it be possbile to send the correct driver for my cr-630 at all? many thanks
chris


----------



## CCGrafX

Hi I am new to the forums and i have a question. I have been trying to get my creation p-cut 25" cr630 to run on my intel mac with os 10.6.4 i have downloaded the intel driver from virtual com port drivers , installed and uninstalled i got it to reconize the plotter once and it set it up as a modem< so i uninstalled the driver and reinstalled and i can even get my computer to connect with the plotter to even set it up with a different config. Any ideas? I need to get plotting!. I am using the full dongle version off flexi 8.5


----------



## Mobace

Hi to all I am having problems with the Pcut CR630 I believe its the larger LCD model. I'm running it from a PC on Win XP I have read through this post from page 1 and I have managed to get it working to some extent but seem to still be having a few probs as you can see from this image. Can anyone shed some light for me please I would be very greatful, thanks in advance.


----------



## ashcomputers

Anyone still have this driver?

Thanks a Million!


----------



## mirammyink

hi you can dowload the driver from creation chinese site but once you have done that this is where i got the problem when you install it your driver comes up as a gprs camera or something along those lines it took me ages to figure out what was going on like 6mths lol so heres what you do its so simple when you no how 
download driver
dissconnect from the internet completely
install the driver
plug in your pcut cr630 good cheap cutter (little workhorse) and it should say online and your ready to go if you dont dissconnect from the internet it takes you back to creation and it for some reason installs as a camera and even tho it says online its not if you have trouble getting the driver let me no your email i will send you it 
regards once a frustrated little bunny


----------



## mirammyink

hi you can dowload the driver from creation chinese site but once you have done that this is where i got the problem when you install it your driver comes up as a gprs camera or something along those lines it took me ages to figure out what was going on like 6mths lol so heres what you do its so simple when you no how 
download driver
dissconnect from the internet completely
install the driver
plug in your pcut cr630 good cheap cutter (little workhorse) and it should say online and your ready to go if you dont dissconnect from the internet it takes you back to creation and it for some reason installs as a camera and even tho it says online its not if you have trouble getting the driver let me no your email i will send you it 
regards once a frustrated little bunny


----------



## BaiCam

ashcomputers said:


> Anyone still have this driver?
> 
> Thanks a Million!


Buy it from here:

Redsail,Cutting Plotter,Vinyl plotter,Vinyl cutter


----------



## ashcomputers

Thanks for the point to Creation's website, I found the driver.

Thanks for your time Baicam, but I just have never bought a driver in 30 years working on the net and pc's. It's against my religion hehehehehe

Many Thanks

Have a great day!


----------



## ashcomputers

ashcomputers said:


> Thanks for the point to Creation's website, I found the driver.
> 
> Thanks for your time Baicam, but I just have never bought a driver in 30 years working on the net and pc's. It's against my religion hehehehehe
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Have a great day!


For those that need this driver go here for the CR and CS USB drivers. Hope this helps some out

Follow Mirammyink's advise in the post above, thanks for that info. also Mirammyink!

http://www.ashcomputershop.com/crcsusb.zip


----------



## oweyhughes

Hi, I've just joined the increasing number of creation owners who cant get their computer to talk to their machines, anyone know where I can get updated drivers from? Mines a CR630,

thanks


----------



## ashcomputers

Sorry, my link has been updated. Try again


----------



## oweyhughes

Hi Ash, thanks for the link, but I'm afraid I'm still not up and running

I've got the drivers installed, but the machine is still showing up under "universal serial bus controllers"

there is no option that I can see to assign it a comm port, in fact there are no comm ports listed in device manager at all on my laptop!

The closest I've come is on my tower PC which has an older version of XP installed. On that it still shows up under usb controllers, but in the version on signblazer on that machine, there is no usb listed on the output device menu, but if you select comm 1, and send it to cut it does show up as active in the "cut job" window, then dissapears as though it has cut?

Any ideas? this is really getting frustrating now


----------



## mirammyink

read my blog 
you have got to uninstall it dissconnect from the internet and try installing your driver again 
if it comes up gps camera then uninstall again keep doing this till it comes up creation cutter in usb 
it took me ages to work this out but you need to get your cutter in your usb box in devices otherwise it will never work just common sense if you havnt got the right driver
for some unknown reason it installs itself as a gps camera but if you disconnect from the internet and then install it you get creation cutter hope this helps


----------



## ashcomputers

Glad you got the drivers, only other option I can give you, is I can maybe help you, PM me.


----------



## oweyhughes

ashcomputers said:


> Glad you got the drivers, only other option I can give you, is I can maybe help you, PM me.


Thanks, I've just dropped my machine off with a friend who'se going to have a look, if he has no joy I'll be in touch


----------



## jag001

Ok and here we go brining up this thread one more time - has anyone been able to solve either of the following and if so, HOW???

Run USB-only CR630 on native Mac OS X 10.6 or later

Run USB-only CR630 using Flexistarter and Windows XP in Parallels as a Virtual Machine


I want to use my iMac for both design and cutter control - not a mac and a pc next to each other.... any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kenjin

Hi All, I was the original author of this post back in September 2008. Well I packed away my printing gear and stopped my printing business. 
Well the other day I got out my equipment and had a go at setting it up. I again could not find the drivers fro my pcut CR630. I happened upon signcutpro.com and went on their live chat with a representative named Robin. he remoted into my laptop running windows 10 using team viewer and had me setup with 10 minutes. Machine is back in production and running like a charm. So if your still having problems with your plotter/cutter I strongly recommend visiting their site.


----------



## BrianHahn

Well done. If you need any additional support on the CR630 please let us know. We support that model.


----------



## kiwiautomotive

Hello I have a Puma 2 vinyl cutter. I have always used an old laptop with xp installed to run the cutter.
I have now tried to run it on laptop with vista installed & am getting an error: load library().
I am running sign pal software. Can any one help please?


----------



## Luvmydane 05

Don't give up, I have a PCUT that I have had for over 5 years. It seems rough at first, but once you get it down you will love it. I thought mine broke once and it was only a cable, I was crying too. UScutter helped me through it.


----------



## Luvmydane 05

One more thing to add, UScutter also has a forum and it has a lot of information on the vinyl plotters too


----------

